# Portland Metro knitting meet



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

In case anyone missed the original thread, there are a number of us getting together for a knitting afternoon, with the hopes of having more of them on a regular basis. The first one will be in my home on Aug. 7, around 1:30 pm. If you want to join us & I haven't already sent you an e-mail, send me a PM & I'll get you the address. Hope to see a whole lot of you there!


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

I can't wait to meet everyone is working on and see what projects they are working on!


----------



## knitalong (Apr 29, 2011)

Now i have to decide what project to bring. So many choices and so little time.


----------



## tickleknit (Apr 8, 2011)

Wish i could join you but it is a 6 day drive. Most of my knitting project go Portland for my youngest granddaughter.


----------



## Bethknits79 (Jul 19, 2011)

Wrong Portland!!! LOL It would be fun 
though.


----------



## Gini (Jul 23, 2011)

I would love to meet everyone and be part of a group that can talk knitting (crochet) and help each other.

Please send me the address.

Thanks,


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Would love to join you, but too far.... in L.A., Calif. Wish we had a group here too.


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Wrong Portland for me too. LOL

SEA


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

OH you all have a blast...will be there with you in spirit!!!

God Bless you all,

Camilla


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

dear knittingagain.would love to meet u and do i bring a project? this will be fun.
i am ole and nay.little hair and all white and right now i am looking like hop along cassidy.got hurt at the cabin and dragging my leg.lol.
hugs and see u there.raedean


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm looking forward to it! Raedean - yes bring a project. We all want to see what everyone is doing. Won't this be fun? I'm so excited to meet everyone too. What did you do at the cabin to hurt your leg?


----------

